# Flares



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

Gday.

I have had no experience with flares before and have started to have thoughts about their benefit in my safety kit.

Does anyone take flares with them on the kayak?

Where do you carry them? In a hatch? On your PFD? On your seat straps?

Does it matter if they get wet?

What are the good ones to get?

Should I get more than 1?

Here endeth the questions!

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks & Cheers.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

I now there are a couple of members here that have these and with the hole case being quite small have them attached to there vest ;-) 
https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_item ... lutePage=1










Not the cheapest, but they are if you do need them ;-)


----------

